# Who is Moss Weismann?



## RogerWaters (Feb 13, 2017)

I have been cruising Spotify, and came across Moss Weismann. There are recordings of Bach's Orchestral Suites, Beethoven's Piano Sonatas, Mozart's Symphonies, Bach's Well-Tempered Clavier, Beethoven's String Quartets, what looks like all Bach's Suites... and the list goes on but is curiously limited to the 'big three'.

I'm utterly confounded as I can't find out a single thing on the internet about this bloke, simply discogs databases of some of his recordings and links to Spotify etc.

To matters worse, all the recordings sound quite decent, which is simply remarkable across all those instruments (not to mention groups of instruments), and all are immaculately recorded (and I mean immaculately - the clarity is astounding).

Who the hell IS Moss Weismann?!

-----

Link to his Spotify artist page.

Link to his (automatically generated) YouTube page.

----

Edit: Ok not just the big thee - there is also the entire set of Haydn symphonies.

My confusion increases.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

I’ll go you one better, why is Moss Weismann?

( a little reference for fans of Avengers: Endgame!)


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Barbebleu said:


> I'll go you one better, why is Moss Weismann?
> 
> ( a little reference for fans of Avengers: Endgame!)


Infinity War, but who's counting?


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

amfortas said:


> Infinity War, but who's counting?


A thousand apologies. Of course it was Infinity War. Glad somebody caught the reference though. I had Endgame in my mind because I watched it recently.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Maybe Moss Weismann is being confused with Mos Eisley!


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

On Spotify, I semi-randomly chose a track from Weisman's Magic Flute recording (Dialog - 'Mutter. Mutter... Bin ich nicht ein Narr'), searched for that track title, compared track timings, and discovered that Weisman's recording is identical to the Colin Davis recording on Philips!

Chose the 'Rondeau en Polonaise' from Mozart's Piano sonata no. 6 - Weisman's sounds suspiciously like Mitsuko Uchida's, also on Philips.

Seems like someone's copied the Philips Mozart Edition for personal gain... well, not much gain given Spotify's reputation for royalties.


----------



## mossyembankment (Jul 28, 2020)

Nereffid said:


> On Spotify, I semi-randomly chose a track from Weisman's Magic Flute recording (Dialog - 'Mutter. Mutter... Bin ich nicht ein Narr'), searched for that track title, compared track timings, and discovered that Weisman's recording is identical to the Colin Davis recording on Philips!
> 
> Chose the 'Rondeau en Polonaise' from Mozart's Piano sonata no. 6 - Weisman's sounds suspiciously like Mitsuko Uchida's, also on Philips.
> 
> Seems like someone's copied the Philips Mozart Edition for personal gain... well, not much gain given Spotify's reputation for royalties.


Impressive sleuthing.


----------



## RogerWaters (Feb 13, 2017)

Wow nice find Nerreffid. 

What a strange thing to do...


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

mossyembankment said:


> Impressive sleuthing.


Joyce Hatto returns from the grave!


----------

